# best way to store clothes on the boat?



## urbanfood (Feb 22, 2011)

hi all,

just purchased my first boat for liveaboard, a very well maintained 77 newport 30. will be sailing her down from ventura as soon as this storm lets up.

i'd like to know the best way to store clothes on the boat. i have plastic storage bins that i'm planning on using and was wondering if i should put anything in them, i.e. bounce dryer sheet (i'm experimenting with that now) or those dessicant packets.

what would you suggest?

thanks, david


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Vac- storage bags work well, you'd be surprised how much they will hold


----------



## urbanfood (Feb 22, 2011)

poopdeckpappy said:


> Vac- storage bags work well, you'd be surprised how much they will hold


i'm thinking more for everyday use of clothes et all. arent the vac bags for more long term storage?


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh, yeah vac is not the best idea for daily useage.....sorry


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

Our boat doesn't have much locker space for clothes but we do have two hanging lockers. I picked up a mesh hanging shoe holder. It is great for shorts, t-shirts, socks, and underwear. The mesh lets it breathe.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

We lucky in that area, lots of lockers and drawers to keep the daily use stuff and lots of storage for seasonal items that we keep in vac bags.

On our last boat we got into the habit of rolling cloths and towels and keeping them in over night bags, there again you be surprised at how much space you created by rolling things up, plus they don't get all wrinkled


----------



## captflood (Jan 1, 2011)

Greeting Earthlings; string bags are good, alows your gear to breath and can be used to launder it as well. Get yourself a hotwater bottle is one of the best comfort kit you can get (you can re-cycle the water in it) and before you change wrap your clothes up in it HOT OR COLD remeber a good selection of flasks also serves well on the boat store them well GO SAVE


----------



## CarolynShearlock (Dec 3, 2010)

I used plastic bins in a converted hanging locker. Just rolled my clothes and put them in -- nothing special. It worked really well. 

If you have a choice, get bins with ventilation holes. Wal-mart has some great ones made by Sterilite (mine were solid because that's all I could get when we finally decided to convert the hanging locker in Mexico). The one thing I learned in six years of cruising was that more ventilation is ALWAYS better!


----------

